# RTC on Raspberry Pi2



## Phishfry (May 30, 2016)

I am wondering if anyone has a working RTC module on the RPI2 ?

I bought a DS3231 module from ebay and want to test it.

Here is a review of a driver:
https://reviews.freebsd.org/D1016

I see this regarding the topic:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arm/2015-June/011574.html
So it appears I need to recompile the kernel/dts for support?


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 4, 2016)

Found this reference for compiling a DTS most helpful.
https://www.bidouilliste.com/blog/2015/11/28/Porting-FreeBSD-to-a-new-ARM-Board-Part-2/


----------

